# I found an old website a very long time ago that I occasionally go on because Its cool.



## Aarpple (Sep 16, 2018)

So along time ago I stumbled upon a site called www.transformationlist.com: Transformation Stories List - Lycanthropy, Shapechanging Magic, Nanotechnology, Shapeshifters...
From the sites home it doesn't look like much. Just like an old 90s basic html text site. But I went in deeper and it turns out this site has a nice charm to it that alot of sites today don't have. It has an interactive story with different outcomes of the story. And what I think is really cool about it is you can add on to the story and continue where each path of the story goes. There are 4 games total with different stories. I know this site is old but this site is really cool and I'm shocked the site is still up. Because this site has alot of potential. Here's the interactive story.
www.transformationlist.com: Interactive Story
Btw if you go on Google and search transformationlist and then a kink after example: paws, vore etc. Chances are there is an entry in the interactive story so have fun. This would be amazing if people would keep this site alive and add more entries to the stories because it's really cool. If you have the chance check it out.


----------



## Palette Splash (Sep 20, 2018)

This is pretty cool!  Thanks for the link


----------



## Aarpple (Sep 20, 2018)

Palette Splash said:


> This is pretty cool!  Thanks for the link


No problem


----------

